# Popping the question



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

* Honey, will you marry... Oh. Never mind...
*
LONDON (Reuters) - It is the one moment every man wants to get right -- and which London floor-fitter Lefkos Hajji could hardly have got more wrong.

The luckless 28 year-old's dreams of giving his sweetheart, Leanne, 26, the ultimate proposal have literally vanished into thin air.

Hajji, of Hackney, east London, had concealed a $12,000 engagement ring inside a helium balloon. The idea was that she would pop the balloon as he popped the question.

But as he left the shop, a gust of wind pulled the balloon from his hand and he watched the ring -- and quite possibly the affections of his girlfriend -- sailing away over the rooftops.

"I couldn't believe it," he told The Sun newspaper.

"I just watched as it went further and further into the air.

"I felt like such a plonker. It cost a fortune and I knew my girlfriend would kill me."

Hajji spent two hours in his car trying to chase and find the balloon, without success.

"I thought I would give Leanne a pin so I could literally pop the question," he said.

"But I had to tell her the story -- she went absolutely mad. Now she is refusing to speak to me until I get her a new ring."

He is hoping the ring will still turn up.

"It would be amazing if someone found it," he added.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like he woke up that day and found his mind in a brown paper bag.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Not a paper bag, but the toilet with some ones hand on the handle to flush!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

What a jackass. I mean seriously, wrap the balloon in a plastic bag with some weight in it, tie it off, and carry it. What a moron. I don't feel any sympathy for him. His g/f should dump him for being stupid.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Maybe it was money well spent!
With the right girl the ring wouldn't matter. :mrgreen:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

gmaske said:


> Maybe it was money well spent!
> With the right girl the ring wouldn't matter. :mrgreen:


Yeah, he did sort of find out what she is like. ANd may have gotten off cheap for only 12k:buttkick:


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Todd said:


> Now she is refusing to speak to me until I get her a new ring."


Consider yourself lucky, pal.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

gmaske said:


> Maybe it was money well spent!
> With the right girl the ring wouldn't matter. :mrgreen:


That's what I thought too. Go find someone else and dump her!


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

:anim_lol:

What a Mo-ron. I don't want to get off on a rant here but guys these days think they have to be cute, clever, and unique when they pop the question. But c'mon boys, this act of asking for the infamous monogamous commitment has been going on since time immemorial. It seems to me that laying their eyes on the shiny rock is the part that sticks with them. Just give her the damn ring and ask! 

When I popped the question, I just gave my fiance a small wooden ring-box that my Dad had made. It was on Valentine's day and I just said, "Oh... here, look what my Dad made." As if it were just a trifle and an after-thought. Then she opened it and after a few seconds of stunned silence, she picked her jaw up off the floor and said "Yes" without me saying a word. :smt033


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

gmaske said:


> Maybe it was money well spent!
> With the right girl the ring wouldn't matter. :mrgreen:


Bingo! While he's an idiot, she's a raging b****.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

This is yet another reason to carry. If the dude had had a handgun on his hip, he could've yanked it out and shot the balloon.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> This is yet another reason to carry. If the dude had had a handgun on his hip, he could've yanked it out and shot the balloon.


Naaaah...The girl!

(Actually, I think I'm the only one on the girl's side. All of a sudden, she found out what an idiot she was about to marry. No wonder she told him off. That ring he so stupidly and negligently lost is worth an apartment-full of "beginner" furniture, which probably they could've used. She was shocked at his lunacy, and it came tumbling out of her mouth.)


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

My take on this is, in the right relationship you can do stupid stuff like put a ring in a balloon and loose it and it won't be the end of the world. Yah he was "stoopid" but she's a real carnal bitch too! I didn't kick my son out after he wrecked his first car. The first words out of my mouth were are you ok and I NEVER ripped him a good one over it....and I'm still paying off the repairs. Not a perfect fit but it gets the point across. He learned his lesson. It's not about stuff....It's about covering and nurturing the people you love especially at their weakest moments of venerablity.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

gmaske said:


> My take on this is, in the right relationship you can do stupid stuff like put a ring in a balloon and loose it and it won't be the end of the world. Yah he was "stoopid" but she's a real carnal bitch too! I didn't kick my son out after he wrecked his first car. The first words out of my mouth were are you ok and I NEVER ripped him a good one over it....and I'm still paying off the repairs. Not a perfect fit but it gets the point across. He learned his lesson. It's not about stuff....It's about covering and nurturing the people you love especially at their weakest moments of venerablity.


You're right, of course. Forgiveness is an important part of marriage, or any close association.
I retract my statement for the girl's side.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I retract my statement for the girl's side.


No, no, no, Steve. There will be no John Kerry-ing of retracting statements. :smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Todd said:


> No, no, no, Steve. There will be no John Kerry-ing of retracting statements. :smt033


But, but, but...I was a Liberal, once... :smt083


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> But, but, but...I was a Liberal, once... :smt083


Gahhhhh! HE SAID THE "L" WORD!!!!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Actually I think I'm taking this all a bit to seriously.:box:

Now here's a scenario:
The balloon reachs an altitude to were it can no longer stretch because of the expanding helium and pops. Some poor Joe is minding his own business walking down the street and it hits him on the head right out of the blue! This guy figures God has given him a sign! He needs to get married right away and here's the ring to prove it! So he takes it to his local Catholic Church were the priest enshrines the ring and Joe. Now all these women are lining up at the door hoping to be the lucky bride because AFTER ALL God has ordained it.
Does Joe find God's chosen bride for him? Does the Pope declair it all a miracle? Stay tuned to your local News for the unfolding sage.
Meanwhile back in London poor Lefkos Hajji is still trying to patch thing up with his angry bride to be......

Morel to this story....... If a ring hits you on the head tonight.....*IT AIN'T GOD!*:anim_lol:


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> This is yet another reason to carry. If the dude had had a handgun on his hip, he could've yanked it out and shot the balloon.


So true, very funny, but true.

To anyone... Considering the obvious risks in a populated area - Would you shoot a balloon with your carry gun to keep $12k from floating away?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

themayer78 said:


> To anyone... Considering the obvious risks in a populated area - Would you shoot a balloon with your carry gun to keep $12k from floating away?


Firing a gun, probably within city limits, in a non self-defense situation? Not a chance.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

He should take it as an omen and move on with his life; without her. He would stand to lose a lot more than $12,000 in the divorce in a few years. Come to think of it, he would probably lose more than $12K in the first year of marriage. 

Always acknowledge a potential blessing in disguise.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

themayer78 said:


> So true, very funny, but true.
> 
> To anyone... Considering the obvious risks in a populated area - Would you shoot a balloon with your carry gun to keep $12k from floating away?


I wouldn't have a freakin' $12,000 ring in a helium-filled balloon to begin with.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

themayer78 said:


> So true, very funny, but true.
> 
> To anyone... Considering the obvious risks in a populated area - Would you shoot a balloon with your carry gun to keep $12k from floating away?


No, My walking stick is a Blow gun. I'd use that :smt033
Course putting 12k in a HELIUM baloon is a little beyond even my DOH level. Imagine trying to find the darn thing after it fell, and bounced, and rolled. right into.......
the sewer drains:anim_lol:


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I wouldn't have a freakin' $12,000 ring in a helium-filled balloon to begin with.





niadhf said:


> Course putting 12k in a HELIUM baloon is a little beyond even my DOH level


LOL, No S#!%. Someone should start something like the Darwin Award for people who are still alive.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

themayer78 said:


> LOL, No S#!%. Someone should start something like the Darwin Award for people who are still alive.


There already is: the "Honorable Mention."

See the _Darwin Award_ books.


----------

